# Honfleur campsites



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi,

This summer we'll be staying at Honfleur for a night or two. We've used the aire there before and it's fine, but this time we need some facilities so would like a campsite with good showers etc.

Can anyone recommend which Honfleur site is best please?

Pugwash.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't sampled all of them, but have put a review of a 3* one in the MHF database, if case that sort of thing ties in with your concept of "best".

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

If you are interested in location then the one on the road towards the beach and lighthouse - looks nice and tidy, never stayed though! :wink:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

At moment forget the camp name but its on the other side of the roundabout from Honfluer, about mile or so, its signposted. We stayed there for a week and its ok, many French stay there


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i think its called camping la phare


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we stopped here in sept its at the top of the hill behind the super market
chapter


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Honfleur campsites - thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I think we'll try the Le Phare site as it looks to be within walking distance of Honfleur centre. Will put a report in the database later in the year as there doesn't appear to be one at present.

Regards,
Pugwash.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Honfluer*

Yup we stayed at that one, on the way into Honfleur about a mile out left at the rounabout behind a supermarket. Reasonable walk into the town or just roll downhill on the little motorbike. Very busy in June and lots of Statics.
As I recall they take Camping Cheques.

Steve


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Steve. Sounds like the best bet for our purposes. Can you remember what the facilities were like? Clean? Modern? Scruffy?!

Regards,
Pugwash.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We always stay here good site close to town, we park near the aire in town. 
Domaine Catinière *** 
route de Honfleur- D22 
27210 Honfleur Fiquefleur(Haute-Normandie 
France


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Goldwinger,

We looked at that site on line and it looks good. As you suggest, we could park by the Aire in town to visit the centre. 

Thanks for the info.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's the one I also suggested, in the MHF database.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Honfleur*

Le Briquerie

Just checked 2010 CC & ACSI books and it looks as tho niether are accepted. Quite possible I paid full price but doubtfull. I always check prices before handing over cheques. Sites can be cheaper especially municipals. We tried the Aire but for us it was far to busy, just a massive car park. 
We have noticed over the last few years a number of popular sites are dropping out of these marketing schemes.

Steve


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Honfleur*



pneumatician said:


> We have noticed over the last few years a number of popular sites are dropping out of these marketing schemes.
> 
> Steve


That is the way of the world, why would you give a discount if you are a busy site ?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Honfleur*

Quite so. Last year at Annecy a site owner said he would make more money by not opening the site in May. Thus not having to employ staff and having to wait two months for CC to clear his cheques.
Great sit tho I do hope he stays open.

Steve


----------



## jash (Jun 18, 2007)

Le Bricquerie still in ACSI scheme 15E for 2010....listed on website


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Honfleur*

Se Bon.


----------

